# My corn is so big!!



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

My tallest corn plants are not about 2- 2 1/2 feet tall! Last year when I tried to grow corn the awful cows got in and ATE all of it I was so devastated. This year I worked for a few hours putting up a 2 strand electrified polyrope wire and chicken/sheep netting all around the entire garden so that the geese and cows wouldn't get in. The ants ate all my beets, my marigolds, zinnias, and black-eyed-peas didn't come up at all, so the corn is my only crop now. So beautiful!


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

Well done, you! I just finished putting my garden to bed for the winter!


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

It looks good!!


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Hope it keeps growing and no animal eats it, lol , I love fresh roasted corn on the cob..


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

As someone who lives on a farm and growing cattle corn and edible corn and hearing corn talk all the time it’s looking good!!!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

So much green! My eyes aren't adjusted to it anymore, living in Canada, aka the Great White North 

We used to grow corn, but stopped because the racoons just destroyed the plants every time. But we grow a lot of other vegetables! Here's a photo of our garden from last summer (it's not actually curved, that's just because of the panoramic stitching effect):










However, right now, it looks like this:


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Acadianartist said:


> So much green! My eyes aren't adjusted to it anymore, living in Canada, aka the Great White North
> 
> We used to grow corn, but stopped because the racoons just destroyed the plants every time. But we grow a lot of other vegetables! Here's a photo of our garden from last summer (it's not actually curved, that's just because of the panoramic stitching effect):
> 
> ...


Wow a difference between the two pictures!!!
By the way now thats a, well was a pretty garden, you can really see that there was alot of hard hard work but into it.


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

Acadianartist said:


> So much green! My eyes aren't adjusted to it anymore, living in Canada, aka the Great White North
> 
> We used to grow corn, but stopped because the racoons just destroyed the plants every time. But we grow a lot of other vegetables! Here's a photo of our garden from last summer (it's not actually curved, that's just because of the panoramic stitching effect):
> 
> ...


Wow what a difference! Oh those pesky raccoons! They don't sound good, I sure am glad that we don't have any raccons here. Except for one... I was coming back from a ride when I saw one of the most rare animals in my area, a racccon. It was a little sick and small, but rare nontheless. It is very interesting!


----------

